# Laco Pilot Type B vs. WUS Special Edition



## snue (Jul 20, 2011)

Great forum, I've been learning a lot recently. I'm curious what the differences between the following two watches are:
- Laco Pilot 42 Type B Automatic
- WUS Laco Pilot Baumuster B Special Edition (42 mm)

From the research I've done here are the differences I've found:
- Automatic ETA 2824-2 vs. hand-wound ETA 2824 movement
- Blue vs. black hands
- Brown vs. black leather strap
- Case back engraving
- Maybe slightly differently-shaped hands?
- Not sure about hacking feature

As background... I'm considering getting a type b pilot watch. I like the authentic appearance of the Laco Pilot 42 Type B Automatic.

However, I've stumbled across the forum sticky on the special edition (https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/genesis-wus-laco-b-uhr-462242.html). Very interesting development process that watch took... honing the font, dial & lumed portions with each iteration... just awesome!

Given that the special edition has long since sold out, I'd like to find out what I'd be "missing out" on if I went with the current Laco Pilot 42 Type B Automatic.

To my eyes/research they're practically identical: the dial font/layout, lume, case size/material/sandblasted finishing, "FL23883" engraving, crown, domed sapphire crystal.

Have I missed anything? I'm a detail nut so feel free to be as picky/anal as you like.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

snue said:


> Great forum, I've been learning a lot recently. I'm curious what the differences between the following two watches are:
> - Laco Pilot 42 Type B Automatic
> - WUS Laco Pilot Baumuster B Special Edition (42 mm)
> 
> ...


I answered in RED.

Also, the crown was specially made to resemle the Original. It is the same on current Laco ETA models


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

snue said:


> I'm curious what the differences between the following two watches are:
> - Laco Pilot 42 Type B Automatic
> - WUS Laco Pilot Baumuster B Special Edition (42 mm)


I'm curious as to why you're comparing the automotic version of the 42 mm to the Special Edition? There's also a handwinding version, which would be a more comparable model (Mannheim 42 mm, handwinding, Ref: 861695).


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

It was called a WUS Limited Edition, btw.
50 units were made. In my household, we own 4% of that.


----------



## snue (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks, Janne, for the confirmations, clarifications & additions to my points.

Regarding your comment that the dials between the two are different in all aspects, I'm respectfully not seeing this. To my eyes they look pretty much identical -- please see the first 2 photos below, which I found elsewhere on WUS (sorry, should have included these in my initial post). If you still see differences then you must have a very sharp eye (and could you please share any differences you see)?

FYI, the 3rd photo below is of the hand-winding Pilot 42 Type B. I'm including it based on the assumption that it shares the same dial as the automatic version (and photo #3's clarity and watch orientation should provide easier comparison to photo #1).

WUS Limited Edition:









Pilot 42 Type B Automatic (861691 "Hannover"):









Pilot 42 Type B Hand Winding (861695 "Mannheim"):


----------



## snue (Jul 20, 2011)

As a side-note (and part of the reason I'm asking these questions), I can't trust the photos on the Laco website as they reuse the exact same photo for both their 42mm and 45mm Pilot watches. :S I've done enough research to know this isn't right -- the numerals on the 45's dial are more spaced-out than on the 42.
https://shop.laco.de/en/pilot-watch/pilot-watch-42-Hannover.html
https://shop.laco.de/en/Pilot-Watch/Pilot-42-Type-B-hand-winding.html
https://shop.laco.de/en/Pilot-Watch/Pilot-45-Type-B-hand-winding.html

Thanks everyone for your help & patience!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

This is the WUS LE with the Blued hands


----------



## snue (Jul 20, 2011)

Uwe W. said:


> I'm curious as to why you're comparing the automotic version of the 42 mm to the Special Edition? There's also a handwinding version, which would be a more comparable model (Mannheim 42 mm, handwinding, Ref: 861695).


Good question Uwe. It's a few things...

The "convenience" of an automatic watch really appeals to me. Just wear it and it'll keep ticking, you don't have to remember to wind it. I'm new to the world of watches -- this will be my first mechanical watch and my daily wearer. While I know hand-wind is more historically accurate for fliegers it just seems too tedious, error-prone and high-maintenance to me. Of course, seeing as how many fans there are of hand-wound watches on this forum who knows what the future will hold for me... 

I also really like how the Limited Edition looks and appreciate the effort that went into making it historically accurate from a visual/aesthetic perspective (dial font/lume/markings, case shape/finishing, engraving on side, etc.). It gives the design more "depth"/significance than other watches that merely look good.

The fact that the Pilot 42 shares (to my eyes/research) all these historically-accurate design elements and adds others (e.g. blue hands, B-Uhr engraving on case back) just sweetens the deal for me. But being new to all this I wanted to check in with you experts on how many of the historical accuracies of the Limited Edition were replicated well in the Pilot 42 Type B.

Hope that clears things up. Perhaps a better initial question would have been "How historically accurate is the Pilot 42 Type B Automatic aside from the movement"?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

snue said:


> The fact that the Pilot 42 shares (to my eyes/research) all these historically-accurate design elements and adds others (e.g. blue hands, B-Uhr engraving on case back)
> 
> Hope that clears things up. Perhaps a better initial question would have been "How historically accurate is the Pilot 42 Type B Automatic aside from the movement"?


The WUS LE Project: Initially, we wanted to include the Blued Hands, but due to a substantial increase in both cost and delivery time, it was decided to do the hands as a separate Project.
I do not know how many people ordered it, but I think it was the majority.

The Engraving on the OUTSIDE of the caseback is not historically correct. On the Original, it was on the INSIDE, hidden from view.
The caseback only had the Serial number visible.

I would also love to know how much our hard work with the LE has influenced the current lineup!


----------



## vincesf (Jun 8, 2009)

Reviving this thread as I own a WUS LE and was wondering what differences are there between my watch and the newer 42mm Handwind, referred to as the Leipzig? My WUS LE watch came with the Blue Hands on the watch and an additional set up black hands packed with the watch, two casebacks - the engraved mentioned above and an additional transparent caseback.

Thanks,
vincesf


----------

